# crossovers



## daeman (Jul 3, 2020)

It's the Silly Season. Let's play!

Only 1 entry per post. Source (& cheat sheet): https://twitter.com/rebeccamakkai/status/1278702702734782465


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2020)

...
Keep to the point.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 3, 2020)

Things you can say to [...] but not to [...]


----------

